# A Few Fun In The Snow Snaps From Dover.



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

My little uns first real play in the snow yesterday so heres a few from my street.

No crit required but feel free to comment.

1.









2. My little Hollie (2 today).









3.









3.









4.









5.









6. A sensibly dressed mum filming her kids :lol:









7.









8.


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

loving the pics mate, 

happy birthday to Hollie as well.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

chappo said:


> loving the pics mate,
> 
> happy birthday to Hollie as well.


Thank you


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice pics, 

Sensible snow shoes also


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

an attractive 'sensibly dressed mum' if you don't mind me saying :thumb:


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

wee_green_mini said:


> an attractive 'sensibly dressed mum' if you don't mind me saying :thumb:


Yes indeed - she about 4' tall hence the heels - she has no wellies, trainers or
anything flat for that matter


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Great snow shots :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Great shots! Loving the wife


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

ryanuk said:


> Great shots! Loving the wife


Thanks bud but she's not me wife - just the neighbour


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice pic Hollie looks like she having fun


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

tom_k said:


> very nice pic Hollie looks like she having fun


Yes she did Tom, through a wobbler though when she had to get some dry
warm togs on though :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Who snowballed the little un to make her cry then?

Lovely pics :thumb:


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

No offence, and i know shes not your wife, so no offence intended, but she looks a bit of a slapper dressed like that in the snow !!!!!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

declanswan said:


> No offence, and i know shes not your wife, so no offence intended, but she looks a bit of a slapper dressed like that in the snow !!!!!


Slapped??? Get real mate.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

declanswan said:


> No offence, and i know shes not your wife, so no offence intended, but she looks a bit of a slapper dressed like that in the snow !!!!!


 No offence taken at all bud - roll on the summer when she wears a lot less :doublesho

Her neigbours lad pushed all the knots out of the fence last summer when she was
sun bathing in the back yard :lol:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Make sure u get pics of that!!!!! Haha


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Showshine said:


> Who snowballed the little un to make her cry then?
> 
> Lovely pics :thumb:


Lol no snowball attack - she just fell backwards bless.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

nice pics dude looks like you guys had a great time


----------

